# Short films



## Grand Guru (15/7/20)

I got a bit tired of Netflix and I’m no TV guy so I started watching some short films lately and enjoyed quite a few. So I thought let’s create a thread on the forum where people can post a few gems 
Here is a nice sample

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (15/7/20)

Interesting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/7/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I got a bit tired of Netflix and I’m no TV guy so I started watching some short films lately and enjoyed quite a few. So I thought let’s create a thread on the forum where people can post a few gems
> Here is a nice sample




I enjoyed that way more than I thought I would.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (15/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I enjoyed that way more than I thought I would.


I need to make me a boxmod like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (16/7/20)

I like watching the Dust scifi shorts. Awesome effects and stories. For example:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (16/7/20)

I thoroughly enjoyed "Love, death + Robots" on Netflix. Some of the best animation and storylines.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (16/7/20)

This series is hilarious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (16/7/20)

Grand Guru said:


> This series is hilarious!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (17/7/20)

I'm not sure where to find it, but look up the short film "A little taste (2019)." The director is an acquaintance of mine and sent me a private link to watch it. It's very good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/20)

@Grand Guru I think you started another trend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (18/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)

Greed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/20)

Found a local one- not short short.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/20)

Now I know where my socks go...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/20)

Highly entertaining

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (29/7/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Found a local one- not short short.




Yoh! The acting. I just couldn't watch more than a few minutes. It's like 7de Laan all over.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (1/8/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (10/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

